# Anyone doing the BRAT? (Bike Ride Across Tennessee?)



## PlasticMotif (Aug 1, 2006)

The 20th Annual Bicycle Ride Across Tennessee will begin its seven-day ride on September 13 featuring some of Tennessee's most beautiful landscapes. Originating this year at Paris Landing State Park and continuing on a loop through West Tennessee, riders will stay overnight at four Tennessee State Parks.



The terrain on this year's ride will be less mountainous than the previous two BRAT rides, offering participants some incredible views of West Tennessee. Following check-in and a rider's meeting at Paris Landing State Park, riders will be introduced to the route with a scenic 70-mile ride to Natchez Trace State Park. From there, the group will ride 60 miles to Chickasaw State Park near Henderson.



On Tuesday, riders will travel 65 miles to Ripley and from there, travel 72 miles along the Mississippi River to Reelfoot Lake State Park where they will spend two nights with a loop around Reelfoot Lake on Thursday. Riders will journey 60 miles to Martin on Friday, traveling to the University of Tennessee at Martin campus. This spectacular journey will conclude on Saturday with a 55-mile ride back to Paris Landing. Several days will offer extra loops for individuals who would like to ride longer and see more areas.


I'll have to miss it this year, due to the new baby. I may come down and do the Saturday ride.


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

I unfortunately have to miss it this year, too. I did it in 2007 and 2008. I think the Parks Department does a great job with the ride, especially given how little it costs. I don't know about Western TN, but the rest of the state is beautiful. Great roads, nice people. You can't beat it.


----------



## PlasticMotif (Aug 1, 2006)

I grew up 2 counties over from where it's starting this year. I've ridden that area a good bit. Very pretty. It'll be much easier riding this year. Flat ~60 miles everyday.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Do they ever actually ride across the state???


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

BassNBrew said:


> Do they ever actually ride across the state???


Nope. They pick a region--Western, Eastern or Middle Tennessee--and do a loop within it, generally from state park to state park.


----------



## bosax (Oct 13, 2005)

*A little off topic*

This is a little off topic, but congrats on the baby. I did BRAG this summer and left my wife and baby at home - BIG MISTAKE! It sucks to do some family oriented event and not have your family. I was homesick from the first hour.


----------

